# I'm Blinking in Dubai, pls help me



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks for your intend to help me out, I'm Nandhu from Chennai and I'm currently in Dubai. My problem is to choose which line as my career. I was working as a cost analyst in India for an year. My under graduation is BE Computer Science and my post graduation is MBA in Operations and Marketing. 
My interest is to do some kinda office works rather sales and field work. And I'm very strong in Statistics and Operational research. I lack exposure very much, and that's my problem, when someone asks me "what post do you look for ?" I really don't know to say in a single word. So please help, as in which line i can begin ma career. Any thing in Logistics ? or is there anything for me in IT field for MBA operations ? 
I dont want to get into manufacturing sectors. Please help me out with some thing o other.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

nandhu said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your intend to help me out, I'm Nandhu from Chennai and I'm currently in Dubai. My problem is to choose which line as my career. I was working as a cost analyst in India for an year. My under graduation is BE Computer Science and my post graduation is MBA in Operations and Marketing.
> My interest is to do some kinda office works rather sales and field work. And I'm very strong in Statistics and Operational research. I lack exposure very much, and that's my problem, when someone asks me "what post do you look for ?" I really don't know to say in a single word. So please help, as in which line i can begin ma career. Any thing in Logistics ? or is there anything for me in IT field for MBA operations ?
> I dont want to get into manufacturing sectors. Please help me out with some thing o other.


The world is going digital which requires computer knowledge to develop these websites/apps and etc. and to promote these websites marketing and specially digital marketing whether search engine optimization, social media marketing or search engine marketing is needed. Recently in UAE we start to notice job vacancies focusing only on the above. 

Hence, you need to set 5 or 10 years plan where you define where you want to be... Do you wanna end up employee or business owner?

At least that was my personal plan and I end up now doing digital business development plus my private online business.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Blinking in Dubai??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rather odd to be asking for career advice from strangers in a forum for expats


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont get it either.... I thought maybe someone had a medical condition with their eye.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

webmongaz said:


> Blinking in Dubai??


May be it is an expression from India that was translated literally ?

I was thinking he meant "blinding", but "k" and "d" are on opposite sides of the keyboard...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Why not become a taxi driver? You seem to have no direction and have zero idea of where you're going, so you'd be a perfect fit.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nandhu said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your intend to help me out, I'm Nandhu from Chennai and I'm currently in Dubai. My problem is to choose which line as my career. I was working as a cost analyst in India for an year. My under graduation is BE Computer Science and my post graduation is MBA in Operations and Marketing.
> My interest is to do some kinda office works rather sales and field work. And I'm very strong in Statistics and Operational research. I lack exposure very much, and that's my problem, when someone asks me "what post do you look for ?" I really don't know to say in a single word. So please help, as in which line i can begin ma career. Any thing in Logistics ? or is there anything for me in IT field for MBA operations ?
> I dont want to get into manufacturing sectors. Please help me out with some thing o other.


How does one go from a Bachelor of Engineering (I'm assuming that's what BE means) in Computer Science to an MBA in Operations and Marketing? 

Only you know what you would like to do with your career. If you are in Dubai and do not know how the answer to a simple question like "what post are you looking for", then I'm afraid we will not be able to help you either. Your degrees seem worlds apart so that's not going to help.

The best advice I can give you is to try some of the IT companies or big electronic companies that have set ups in Jebel Ali. There are also a few logistics companies set up in Jebel Ali. You will need to research this by yourself.

But at the end of the day, if you can't answer the basic question, you are going to fail your interviews. Start small and then work your way up but please do not end up in a completely different sector just for the sake of the visa because then you'll be just another Indian who has no idea what he's doing here and earning 3,000 dirhams a month but living the Dubai dream (whatever that is!).


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

nandhu said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your intend to help me out, I'm Nandhu from Chennai and I'm currently in Dubai. My problem is to choose which line as my career. I was working as a cost analyst in India for an year. My under graduation is BE Computer Science and my post graduation is MBA in Operations and Marketing.
> My interest is to do some kinda office works rather sales and field work. And I'm very strong in Statistics and Operational research. I lack exposure very much, and that's my problem, when someone asks me "what post do you look for ?" I really don't know to say in a single word. So please help, as in which line i can begin ma career. Any thing in Logistics ? or is there anything for me in IT field for MBA operations ?
> I dont want to get into manufacturing sectors. Please help me out with some thing o other.


1. No one cares what your name is and where you're from... just the truth... :tongue1:
2. You are working as a cost analyst so that means you are doing something financial in nature. If you want to go into Operations/Logistics, then you need to find a transition from finance to operations. Business Analytics (Analyst) for some type of company would be the start of your transition from Finance into Ops. So maybe look for a business analyst type role.
3. Who is asking you what kind of post you want and expects a single word answer? 
4. Your going to have to do a lot more research about what your credentials and skill-set is good for and the value to someone. In Dubai, it is worth next to nothing since you are Indian (sad, but true). 
5. WTF does 'Blinking in Dubai' mean?



Gavtek said:


> Why not become a taxi driver? You seem to have no direction and have zero idea of where you're going, so you'd be a perfect fit.


:nono: Kinda mean thing to say.... the OP (though misguided) asked a legit question and is seeking advice and help.... but it was funny.... 



pamela0810 said:


> How does one go from a Bachelor of Engineering (I'm assuming that's what BE means) in Computer Science to an MBA in Operations and Marketing?
> 
> Only you know what you would like to do with your career. If you are in Dubai and do not know how the answer to a simple question like "what post are you looking for", then I'm afraid we will not be able to help you either. Your degrees seem worlds apart so that's not going to help.


A lot of people get MBAs in fields not associated with their initial field of study. Hasn't hurt me any....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> A lot of people get MBAs in fields not associated with their initial field of study. Hasn't hurt me any....


It seems like every other Indian in Dubai has an MBA regardless of their occupation and I've come across taxi drivers who claimed to have MBAs. It's part of the mindset that getting more degrees is a good substitute for experience, talent and ability despite that most of them couldn't tell you what they actually learned in their degree courses. I never know whether to be sad or amused at the stereotypical Indian drudge with a moustache too large for his face and putting his 4-5 diplomas from unknown universities to good use as a bookeeper in a windowless cubicle somewhere in Jebel Ali for only 3K a month.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> ...It's part of the mindset that getting more degrees is a good substitute for experience, talent and ability despite that most of them couldn't tell you what they actually learned in their degree courses...


It actually sadden me when I was interviewing and hiring Indians with graduate degrees for low level data entry positions. I was thinking... what a waste of years of education.

But then, it is NOT for me to judge as they have a better life here under those conditions than back in India.

Cost of living in Dubai is relatively more, but the same job in Mumbai pays about 1/4.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A Bachelor's Degree in India holds no value these days. Almost everyone out there holds a Master's Degree. I never saw the point as academic qualifications can only get you this far. Unfortunately back home, people place too much value on degrees where everyone focuses on memorizing answers to to the test questions but no one bothers to figure out how it would apply to real life.

CCR is correct, life is more convenient in Dubai. But not for those people that are living 10 in a room....what's the point in leaving your country to suffer some place else?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> It seems like every other Indian in Dubai has an MBA regardless of their occupation and I've come across taxi drivers who claimed to have MBAs. It's part of the mindset that getting more degrees is a good substitute for experience, talent and ability despite that most of them couldn't tell you what they actually learned in their degree courses. I never know whether to be sad or amused at the stereotypical Indian drudge with a moustache too large for his face and putting his 4-5 diplomas from unknown universities to good use as a bookeeper in a windowless cubicle somewhere in Jebel Ali for only 3K a month.


And here lies the problem in Dubai, i work in supplier management and have pretty much worked around the developed/developing world. I have not ever had to apply so much hands on work with quality guys, production planners, manufacturing engineers even at manager level, even with a 4 year stint in China. There is a level of incompetance, laziness or both that astounds me. Yesterday i had 2 [email protected] ups at suppliers purely because people didnt know their job or didnt really care. They expected me to clean up their mess, as the customer, on projects in excess of $1 million. told them to screw themselves and i wasnt going anywhere until its fixed. 

Agree with above the fact you have studied in 1 area, worked with a little in something different and then want to work in a field you have zero experience in. No wonder i deal daily with incompetence as companies employ based on diploma rather than "is this guy capable if doing the basic's of his job?" 

My advise look at your strengths both educationally and skill set, focus on finding a career which fits you strengths. Dont become another guy bulging with qualifications, in a job you dont have a clue what to do. Dubai has plenty of these already.


----------

